# Summons for Witness



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Good day to you all. I have a question regarding a notice I just received in the mail. It states that I am to serve as a witness for the Commonwealth against a man. The charges against him simply say A&B c265 and 13A; vandalize property c266 and 126A,

I have never witnessed any such thing nor have I heard of this man. I called the attorney listed a couple of times but have had to leave messages.

How do I find out about this situation? A general search of the name only comes up with a man who was driving without a license. The woman at the courthouse wouldn't confirm that the docket # was real. I am unfamiliar with the court system and don't know where else to look. 

Thanks for any help.

My apologies - it posted twice


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

First, you may want to edit the names and the docket numer out of your posts.

Second, call you local LE agencies, especially if it's a local court you've been summonsed to. 

If you have a common name, you may have been confused for someone else.

But by all means, don't ignore it; you could easily find yourself the subject of a bench warrant. Although fairly uncommon, you never know.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I have edited it out. I thank you for that. I thought about going to the local police station with the paper I was sent, wasn't sure how that would be perceived or if they would give me any information. I have no intentions of ignoring it. If somebody feels that I have knowledge about something I have no problems discussing that. This isn't Belfast LOL


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

You recieved it in the mail?? Every summons I have ever served have been in hand to the person or to some other responsible person at the address. I would check with the local PD they should be able to help you.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

jett they are sometimes sent in the mail. That practice is becoming MORE common with the shortage of P.O's to serve them in hand. My dept. has finally adopted this practice.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mtc said:


> Was it sent BY the court, or by the guys lawyer?...
> Anyway the lawer tried to tell me it was an official summons from the court and I HAD to go testify, in his office.


Good point, I didn't even think of that.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have never known a lawyer to be sneaky!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

It did indeed come in the mail. I was concerned that I would be told to bugger down the lane if I went to the local station. The DA was the one that sent it and by all accounts it appears to be formal. If I don't hear back from them tomorrow I'll bring the paper to the guardi and see if they can help. 

Thank you everyone for the help.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Call the ADA. He/she must have a report on the incident.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

mtc said:


> Was it sent BY the court, or by the guys lawyer?
> 
> Then I told him I turned it over to the guys at work to clear up for him.. that the State Police Crime Lab would be done shortly, they wanted to zero in on the cops visible hands while the guy was smashing his own head on the hood.
> 
> "click"


 That's hysterical

It was sent by the District Attorney's office on behalf of the Commonwealth. That's who I left a message with and was hoping to hear back from. It states that it's a jury trial for this guy so I want to make sure this gets cleared up.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> That's hysterical
> 
> It was sent by the District Attorney's office on behalf of the Commonwealth. That's who I left a message with and was hoping to hear back from. It states that it's a jury trial for this guy so I want to make sure this gets cleared up.


This is Massachusetts. If it's only a simple A+B and Mal damage, smart money says it's going to dismissed before lunch. Grab a coffee, and hang out. You'll be in and out in no time


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

csauce777 said:


> This is Massachusetts. If it's only a simple A+B and Mal damage, smart money says it's going to dismissed before lunch. Grab a coffee, and hang out. You'll be in and out in no time


Mal, as in Malicious? Good grief LOL. I would have no problems with any of it if I simply knew who this man was and what they're talking about. I don't want to mess up someone's case because they have the wrong woman. Maybe I'm just making a bunker out of a brick.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> You recieved it in the mail?? Every summons I have ever served have been in hand to the person or to some other responsible person at the address. I would check with the local PD they should be able to help you.


Most magistrate hearing summons' are usually mailed also.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Your man called me back last night finally. It was indeed something from a bit ago. A man got upset in a restaurant and had a go at one of the waitresses. It's been quite a while so I left it go in the memory. 


Go raibh maith agaibh - Thanks to everyone


----------

